# Training tests



## JWAlways (Oct 6, 2020)

I went to take my alcohol sales training video and test and it had already been taken. It wasn’t me that took it. Why would it already have been taken?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 6, 2020)

Go on workday & see when it was done. It will say who changed it.
Then, ask your hr or tl about it.


----------

